# Repel Permanone



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

I decided to give a can of this stuff a try since I've heard so many good things about the ingredient permethrin keeping the ticks off people. They don't bother me much but it would be nice to be able to turkey hunt without picking off 20-40 every time you sit down. Here is my question, if I treat my pants with this stuff do I have to wear a base layer underneath or can I have the treated clothing against my skin? I know it says not to let it touch your skin when wet or apply it to skin but am I safe once its dry and applied to clothing.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think so, I've been using Sawyers for years and have never had a problem with the stuff against my skin. I usually spray my stuff a couple of days prior to wearing it. It's good for 6 weeks.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

What is it and where do you get it ?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

I got Sawyers from Cabelas. I got the soak sticks. I haven't used it yet but this spring I'll be applying it and letting my camo soak in it. I hate ticks.

Here's the FAQ from Sawyer

http://www.sawyer.com/faqpermethrin.htm

As far as I would suggest, I would wear a light t-shirt and light stocking or pants under the camo. It does state that the skin will absorb some of the product even if dry.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have used the spray with good results. I generally spray the night before (outside) and whear it the next day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

